# Quel solution Mediacenter ?



## MyDodo (1 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution en ce moment pour centraliser mes données afin de pouvoir traiter des données rapidement et surtout facilement sans connecter sans cesse mon Disque dur externe :

Fichier de type :

- Photographie > Lightroom
- Musique > iTunes
- Vidéo > Tous supports de Stream (Beamer...)

Bien évidemment, il faut que ce soit rapide, et que je ne passe pas 5s à chaque fois pour changer de photo quand je visualise par exemple, de même pour la musique sur iTunes.

Merci à tous pour vos avis et conseils 

Cordialement.


----------



## ergu (1 Octobre 2014)

Curry de légumes de saisons et riz thai complet.


----------



## MyDodo (1 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Curry de légumes de saisons et riz thai complet.



Une réponse plus pertinente m'aurait été plus profitable


----------



## Tuncurry (1 Octobre 2014)

C'est pas un mediacenter qu'il te faut mais une solution de stockage . Si brancher un cable n'est pas souhaité, alors il ne te reste que la solution des disques réseaux type Synology.
Mais c'est pas hyper rapide non plus...


----------



## MyDodo (1 Octobre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est pas un mediacenter qu'il te faut mais une solution de stockage . Si brancher un cable n'est pas souhaité, alors il ne te reste que la solution des disques réseaux type Synology.
> Mais c'est pas hyper rapide non plus...



Merci pour ta réponse 

Bien j'ai été voir chez Lacie, le Lacie CloudBox, ça m'avais l'air pas mal, mais apparemment, assez lent. Je vais aller voir chez Synology.

L'important c'est de pouvoir accéder à mes données partout ou je suis avec une connexion Internet, dans devoir emmener à chaque fois mon DD avec moi pour le connecter au Mac.

J'aime beaucoup le système Dropbox, avec le raccourcis dans le Finder pour Glisser / déposer.


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2014)

MyDodo a dit:


> Une réponse plus pertinente m'aurait été plus profitable


Ton sujet posté dans un forum ad hoc aussi.


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Ton sujet posté dans un forum ad hoc aussi.



Y'a pas de haddock dans le curry d'ergu !


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a pas de haddock dans le curry d'ergu !


Ouais, son plat est tristement végétarien. Pour le haddock je peux faire tintin.


----------



## ergu (2 Octobre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> tristement végétarien.



Oxymore, oxymore.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2014)

Non, rien


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oxymore, oxymore.



Grâce aux pastilles d'oxygène il rend votre linge plus fort !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Non, rien



Tintin quoi !?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Curry de légumes de saisons et riz thai complet.




C'est une recette de laxatif ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Octobre 2014)

La synology étant une infection stomacale de niveau 1, une purge dans un médiacenter ad hoc ne ferait pas de mal, surtout si on stocke des occis-morts de niveau 3...


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2014)

Et donc l'oxymore serait un pléonasme ? 

Didju, c'est compliqué le français.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Et donc l'oxymore serait un pléonasme ?
> 
> Didju, c'est compliqué le français.




Ben des fois on sait pas bien.
Président mou. Oxymore ou pléonasme ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2014)

Le camembert fait à c&#339;ur ?


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Le camembert fait à cur ?




Je pensais au beurre.
Mais c'est vrai que ça prête à confusion.
Quoique. Je ne sais pas si le Dernier Tango aurait laissé le même souvenir si Marlon Brando avait disposé d'un camembert au lieu d'une plaquette de beurre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Et donc l'oxymore serait un pléonasme ?
> 
> Didju, c'est compliqué le français.



Non. Mais occis mort, oui.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2014)

Tu serais pas un peu premier degré mon (ex)canard ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je pensais au beurre.



En promo chez Mediacenter !


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> En promo chez Mediacenter !




On a donc la réponse à la question posée : la solution Mediacenter, c'est le beurre.
Le travail d'équipe, y a que ça de vrai.

Question suivante ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu serais pas un peu premier degré mon (ex)canard ?



Que nenni. Chez moi, ça va du second au 15e degré.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Que nenni. Chez moi, ça va du second au 15e degré.




Où mesures tu t'es degrés ? Ça devrait tourner autour de 37, normalement. Essaie en rectal.
En t'aidant d'une mèdiacenter au besoin.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2014)

bigdidou a dit:


> où mesures tu t'es degrés ?


dtc ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Où mesures tu t'es degrés ? Ça devrait tourner autour de 37, normalement. Essaie en rectal.
> En t'aidant d'une mèdiacenter au besoin.



J'ai une sorte de thermomètre intérieur.



Romuald a dit:


> dtc ?



Tu m'enlèves le mot... de la bouche.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2014)

Malandrins !


----------

